# Modded Barnett Black Widow



## rodgy

After taking the arm rest off and changing my grip to chinese style and shooting sideways I decided to see if I could do anything else with it and this is what I've come up with. It's work in progress as still got the OG bands, I'm waiting for some Trumark tapered bands and I intend trying some flatbands in the future.

It's definitely function over form, I wanted to put a wrist band on as I like my teeth and I think prefer this size.

So far I'm quite pleased with the result and it gives me a good indication as the what size of Dankung to go for.



















Someone has no doubt done this before but I couldn't find any when I searched.


----------



## dragonmaster

I like this mod and think the rist strap is a good idea


----------



## rodgy

dragonmaster said:


> I like this mod and think the rist strap is a good idea


Cheers DM


----------



## jmplsnt

It's probably a lot better on the pocket now that you have gotten rid of the wrist brace. Keep us posted regarding future improvements.


----------



## rodgy

jmplsnt said:


> It's probably a lot better on the pocket now that you have gotten rid of the wrist brace. Keep us posted regarding future improvements.


It sure is, it's just so completely different I don't have anything to compare it to at the moment but hopefully that will change in the near future.

I've tidied up the cord and I'm hoping the new bands will be here any day now so will have something to report soon.


----------



## John-Boy

I did the exact same thing with my black widow a few months back but without the paracord, i will have to get mine wrapped, strapped and ready to rock







lol..


----------



## ERdept

There would be too much torque without the wrist strap right?

I mean I know you can shoot it, but it's not as comfy as with the strap.


----------



## rodgy

Way to go JB

ERdept its much the same as any other dankung or bent rod catapult I would assume.

The wrist brace it comes with is more of a hinderance as you more or less have to use pistol style grip, you can just about manage the chinese style with it on but it's very awkward and uncomfortable IMO.

I don't tighten the cord wrist strap to act similar to a brace I just put it on to protect my teeth as it's chrome I was afraid of it slipping out of my hand.


----------



## smitty

Very nice looking modification you did there. I think you made it a much better slingshot. You could also tie on some flat bands to it if you wanted to have their higher performance over the thick tubes.


----------



## ChrisMan

Did the same thing with my widow but no paracord... it was from that moment I decided to get involved with smaller frames... now my main shooter is a Dankung black fox; 11.5 cm tall and a real beauty... never would have foreseen that when I first started but its amazing where this journey takes us!

Good luck with the widow.... it looks real nice and Im sure it will be great once you have put the new tubes on... please let us know how they perform as it will be interesting to hear the difference!

Peace and Love

Chris


----------



## rodgy

Cheers Smitty and Chris

Here it is with the rrt bands fitted.



















These bands are a lot better to shoot with, they are much more powerful, the pouch is much easier to use and the tube on the forks makes it easier to grip.

At first I was less accurate but then I changed my choice of ammo from clay balls to steel balls and the target started to ping.


----------



## NaturalFork

RRT tubes FTW!!!


----------



## John-Boy

Looking good, i might just have to copy this


----------



## matthewt

Nice,looks really good,just a thing about those pouches,i have them on my cobra,they fray really bad but are really strong!


----------



## Rat be gone

very nice.


----------



## smitty

wow


----------



## Dayhiker

Great setup!


----------



## Jayo12

Good idea using the gold tubing to protect the fork from damage when shooting!!


----------



## harson

looks good m8


----------



## mrpaint

I saw one of these the other day when I was camping, they had it in a general store for a fair price.... but then I looked at my natural with TBG on it and laughed at the $20 some dollars they wanted for it....


----------



## peakshooter

Hi,
Its looking great! 
RRTs are really under-rated I think. The pouches do go very frayed, and I think they are a little big, so I change them out for my own pouches

Curious - did you get the RRT bands from the UK ? I can't find a supplier at the mo and was going to order direct from Trumark to the UK
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## e~shot

Wow, fantastic job. I like this mod.


----------



## Berkshire bred

it looks good, if a little small for my own preference.


----------



## mrpaint

I won't lie, this does look like a very well done mod.


----------



## muddog15

I just did this same thing with my Marksman 3040, except I put the handle back on it. I don't think I could shoot it with a cord wrap. I gotta have a full size handle.


----------



## Jayo12

Do you find the handle hard to hold as it is quite small??


----------



## muddog15

I didnt like this mod to my Marksmans, I found the forks are way to narrow and i hit my hand once or twice because i didnt have everything lined up right. so did my grandson.


----------



## pupa

Hello, what about the handslap??, cause iam thinking do the same. Grettings


----------

